# Numbness related to fibro?



## beansy (Aug 26, 1999)

Hello fellow sufferers,I have been having numbness in pretty much the whole right side of my body.Initially I was very concerned and my doctor did a ct scan and a complete neurological evaluation.All came back fine.He said it is probably related to my fibro.This is a new symptom for me in my 8yr.battle and I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this?? Any responses would be appreciated.Thanks and good health to all.Beansy


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Hi,I was diagnosed in 92/93, but I never experiences the numbness in a serious way until this year, it's like having your are go to sleep, except its up the right side of my head, down my back, arms & legs. It was so severe and lasted so long that my husband thought I might have had a minor stroke, it was terribly annoying but it has improved lately, every weird thing associated with FM can be scary, especially if you don't know what to expect. Even after all these years I never stop being surprised that there are new symptoms to experience.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Hi Beansy, The timing for your question is perfect! I recently was having problems with my right leg and a blood clot was suspected. When I went in to my doctor for him to look me over (the suspected clot happened on a weekend and he wasn't on call) he said no clot, but that my fibro was so bad in my back muscles that it was affecting my nerve endings and the white bulge that ran the length of my leg was the irritated nerve endings. He said if we didn't get the muscles to relax some that my right hip and leg would go numb! Maybe you are experiencing the same? I have to go to physical therapy for awhile to help relieve some muscle tension. Hope this helps.







DeeDee


----------



## beansy (Aug 26, 1999)

Thank you for your replies.I also have a white bulge on the side of my leg and a blood clot was ruled out.Fibro is so discouraging as many of the symptoms mimic serious problems and I am so sick and tired of running to the doctor only to be always told it is related to the fibro.The numbness is a bit better today and your replies have put my mind at ease.Thanks,beansy


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i seem to hear different symtoms everyday,im not doing the doc thing any more. denny


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I get this too, have fallen over a lot recently due to a dead foot. Doctor just says 'yes, that's a part of CFS'. There doesn't seem to be anything anyone can do! I know that heat should help though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

I also had a flare up last year that was thought to be a clot in my leg. I have had one bad episode of having complete numbness on one side of my body. I thought I was having a stroke. I couldn't even lift my arm above my head. Of course it was my fibro.At what point do you know when it is actually something more serious than the fibro? I find this to be very frustrating. Running to doctors is not fun and you end up being labeled as a hydrochondriac.hope this helps,sea


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

Hi all,I, too, sometimes have this numbness. Usually, it manifests when I'm sleeping lying on either one side or the other. I cannot sleep on my back and you can just picture me trying to balance my whole body on this "Buddha Belly", so that only leaves the right side or the left side for sleeping on.I just figured that I'm cutting off circulation by lying on it. Most of the time, it's not *too* bad and getting up and moving soon gets the circulation going again. However, I have had it where it is very painful. I've stood up and fallen flat on my butt because my leg won't hold me up.I think poor circulation is a problem for many of us. Cold hands and feet, etc.Denny, I have to agree with you. With so many symptoms, you just get sick of running to the doctor with every little thing.And as Sea said, you end up being labeled a hypochondriac. (Many doctors think we are anyway.)







Nevertheless, if I had this kind of numbness episode which lasted for any length of time, I'm sure I'd go to the doctor, just to rule out something else. What a merry-go-round!calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

Hi All, I have been using the rule of thumb of time. If it continues to be very bothersome still, after a week, and it is something new I haven't dealt with I then have it checked out. I learned the hard way by ignoring symptoms in Jan of 1999 and walked around for 1 1/2 months with blood clots in my lungs!! I was very lucky I didn't have heart failure. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

Hi!I will wake up and my arm will be numb. It takes time to massage it back into feeling normal. I told my dr. when anything new appeared I just automatically assume it is the fibro doing its wierdest and I try to ignore it. My dr. said that was not a good idea as I may find myself in a very bad spot someday if I didn't have it checked out. He said it is better to know than assume. He is kind and helpful. But yeah, running to the dr. for everything gets old. I am grateful you all shared so much about the numbness on one side or legs going numb. Maybe I won't have that but if I do I will have it checked out. Thanks for sharing!! Take care! JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2000)

Hi!My fibro book says that numbness and tingling sensations are sometimes present with fibro. See page 12 of Fibromyalgia: a comprehensive approach. Take care! JM


----------



## beansy (Aug 26, 1999)

Hi All,Thanks for your replies.Every day it seems there is some new symptom with Fibro and it is so discouraging.I am now in the midst of a huge flare up and can barely care for my children.I run a day care out of my home and thank God most of the kids are in school.All I want to do is sleep.When these flare ups occur I feel like such a failure as a wife,mother and child care provider.It is such a struggle to do any little thing.Of course my IBS is acting up as well.At least I now know the numbness is related to the fibro and I thank you all for your input.Good health to all,beansy


----------

